# فيديك 2005 fidic 2005



## Eng.karim Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الفيديك (FIDIC)​


هو إختصارللكلمات (الفيدرالية الدولية للمهندسين الاستشاريين) وقد قامت بوضع شروط العقود بصورة متوازنة بحيث لايكون هناك إجحاف لأحد أطراف العقد. 
وقد أصدرت عدة أنواع من العقود: وتم تسميتها بناءً على لون الغلاف الصادرة به
الكتاب الأبيض: العقد بين المالك والاستشاري.
الكتابالأحمر:العقد بين المقاول والمالك 
الكتابالأصفر: عقد المقاولات للأعمال الكهروميكانيكية.


ويعتبر الفيديك من أوسع العقود إنتشاراً في قطاع المقاولات وأصبح عقدا دولياً تتعامل به معظم الشركات في المشاريع الكبرى.



اليكم نسخة باللغة العربية وأخرى بالإنجليزية لهذه الاتفاقية الدولية​


النسخه الانجليزيه





النسخه العربيه



​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك يا مهندس كريم رجب وجعل لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mustafasas (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## rahaf00 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot, could you please provide us with FIDIC for EPC Projects?
thanks again


----------



## saidelsayedab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة 2008 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​شكراً لك أخي الكريم
هل من الممكن تزويدنا بنسخة من نماذج كلاً من الكتب الأبيض والأحمر والأصفر ؟

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (27 سبتمبر 2011)

تفضل
*
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&s...ZEUYrM_z0IIkkK8FQ&sig2=PIZgotHYW7quVDOVgn_hwQ*

*FIDIC - Conditions of Contract for EPC-Turnkey Projects*


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة 2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم​شكراً لك أخي الكريم
> هل من الممكن تزويدنا بنسخة من نماذج كلاً من الكتب الأبيض والأحمر والأصفر ؟
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً​



أختي الفاضلة .. تكرمي بالضغط علي النسخة العربية أو الانجليزية في أول مشاركة و سوف تنتقلي لصفحة التحميل علي 4shared


----------



## مهندسة 2008 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.karim ragab قال:


> أختي الفاضلة .. تكرمي بالضغط علي النسخة العربية أو الانجليزية في أول مشاركة و سوف تنتقلي لصفحة التحميل علي 4shared


 
السلام عليكم​ 
شكراً لاهتمامك أخي الكريم

هل من الممكن تزويدنا بالملفات الخاصة بالفيديك الخاص بالتعاقد بين المالك والاستشاري، وكذلك مقاولات الأعمال الكهروميكانيكية اذا كانت موجودة لديك ؟

وجزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## e.shuurab (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اقترح من اخواني المهندسين بفتح باب النقاش لكل clause على حده لمساعدة المهندسين على فهم الفيديك وكيفية التامل معه وليس بطريقة عشوائية ويكون هذا النقاش علمي ومرجع لكل المهندسين وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/محمد باشا (9 يناير 2012)

نعم انا عندي نموزج عقد الفيدك وخلافة بس محتاج انزلة على الجهاز لو محصلتيش علية ارسلة لحضرتك 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس/محمد باشا (9 يناير 2012)

انا اشكر كل الاخوة المهندسين بالموقع لان فعلا استدفدت كتير من الموقع وارجو ان تعم الفائدة فمن كان عندة اي استفسار يطرحة واحنا ما هنقصر وشكرا للجميع


----------



## tassa1252002 (24 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وفي مجهوداتكم .


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود ممتاز


----------



## sadek128 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ما هو أخر أصدار للفيديك الكتاب الأحمر ؟ 
هل هناك أصدار بعد 2005؟


----------



## nofal (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Enginering is Life (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## islamelgin (12 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## redafetouh (6 نوفمبر 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saidelsayedab (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله لك


----------

